# What kind of adhesive to use on a slipping scope?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me start out by saying that I don't want to buy new rings unless I absolutely have to.

What kind of adhesive would you use inside the rings to cure slippage.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Uffda! Looks like you're right on the cusp of ring size. Ever think of just wrapping the scope a couple times with plumbers tape? Not really an adhesive, but it shouldn't take much to bulk up the scope a bit and give the rings something to grab on to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had that happen with a Smith and Wesson in 44 mag with 300 gr bullets at 1425 fps. I tightened the rings so hard they squeezed the tube smaller. The scope still works good, but I had to use JB Weld after I gave up on everything else.

I have never had that problem with a rifle. I think the paper tape that comes with Leupold rings is rosin impregnated. I know you can buy rosin from Midway USA for use with an action wrench so the barrel doesn't slip in the vise blocks. I would search thier site for rosin. Then I think I would lay a layer of tape around the scope and rub rosin into it. Then place the scope in the rings and tighten. You may want to put tape inside each ring and trim with a razor blade if you want things to look good. If you do decide to tape the scope do not overlap the tape. It will squeeze your scope out of round.

Like Duckslayer noticed your rings look as if they are tightened down and about touching. I think I would take his advise for the first try at remedying the problem. I would not use a slippery tape.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What about lapping the rings? From the picture, looks like the ring marks are only on half the scope???

Lapping kits aren't your cheap fix though. On sale for $38:
http://www.midwayusa.com/Product/227261 ... ping-kit-1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

wow that some kind of issue. I've never seen anything quite that bad. I'd agree with plainsman. You could also try a piece of lead tape. A lot of gunsmiths use this stuff to take barrels off actions of stubborn threads. It's basically a thin piece of lead that you wrap around and once squeezed down it holds darn well. The problem would be to find a piece that is thin enough to do the job and not allow scope drift every time you pulled the trigger. I'd get a hold of a smith and ask their opinion. the lead tape i'm talking about does not have adhesive on it at all.

Next best thing would be to upgrade the mounts.

lapping take material off the rings and the way it looks he's about bottomed out on adjustments.

xdeano


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a bad picture,,the top ring is not touching the bottom. There is still a little gap in there.
I'm thinking Ill take it apart, clean it real good, then use some rosin on it. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

In that case lapping the rings will give you more surface area and give you better clamping pressure.
xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have always had good luck with double back tape. Haven't had anything slip since i started using it!! I just clean area the rings will touch on the scope with alcohol and clean the rings also so it sticks good and put it on the rings and then mount the scope.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I would never be able to trust those rings again. Get a set of one piece talleys or some thing reliable. I have tried to fix stuff alot of times and it always seem in the end i am money ahead just buying quality and not trying to engineer a fix for some thing


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

KurtR said:


> I would never be able to trust those rings again. Get a set of one piece talleys or some thing reliable. I have tried to fix stuff alot of times and it always seem in the end i am money ahead just buying quality and not trying to engineer a fix for some thing


Yup, I agree 110%


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

when I've needed just a bit more lift on one end or the other of a scope, I've cut a band of aluminum off a thin soda or beer can (you can use a scissor) and layed it in the bottom half of the ring. always worked for me. That should also keep the scope from slipping.


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

Friction tape will work, thin strip = to or narrower than the ring, also lapping the rings is a very good idea and would in all likelyhood take care of your slippage problem. Be careful when torquing those rings down. Your scope is made of aluminum, much softer than steel scope rings, which yours look like. I recommend torquing them to about 25 inch lbs of torque. Also if your rings are aluminum, then be extra careful torquing them down, because your screws are steel and will strip out the rings with too much torque.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

try a different set of rings.

Something there isn't to spec.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Buy ring shims to tighten those up. Personally I would rather have a cheap pair of rings that worked if you do not want to spend a lot of money on new quality rings, than ones that I know do not hold my scope in one spot. Eventually any glue you use can break loose, and you may not notice that it has done so until you see the big one get away.


----------

